# Scalloped potatoes in NESCO roaster



## ELLENM (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a recipe for scalloped potatoes starting out with raw (I'd par-boil them) and want to cook them in my Nesco roaster oven.

Do I just put everthing together like the recipe says and turn control to "bake"?  I have never done anything in it but slow cook.

Thanks!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 22, 2008)

ELLENM said:


> I have a recipe for scalloped potatoes starting out with raw (I'd par-boil them) and want to cook them in my Nesco roaster oven.
> 
> Do I just put everthing together like the recipe says and turn control to "bake"?  I have never done anything in it but slow cook.
> 
> Thanks!!



*I've done scalloped potatoes in my slow cooker many times so I can't imagine why you couldn't make them in the roaster.  I would just put everything together as you would for a slow cooker and keep an eye on it. *


----------

